# need a C compiler



## Jselesky (Feb 14, 2007)

Does anyone know of any good freeware C compilers? The ones that I found do not explain how to configure them and compile the source code very well. I'm new to c, so anything straightforward and simple would be fine.​


----------



## MattBro (Nov 11, 2006)

Try Borland's free C++ compiler. (Google freecommandlinetools.exe)

Although, I suggest you write your own. Nothing could be a better learning experience than creating your own compiler.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

http://bloodshed.net/


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I'd go with ether the Bloodshed that DumberDrummer suggested or get a Linux/Unix environment. You can use Cygwin for a *nix terminal environment in Windows, get a LiveCD (Linux running on a CD) or find a distro to install. Is this for learning C?


----------



## grokdot (Feb 18, 2007)

MattBro said:


> Try Borland's free C++ compiler. (Google freecommandlinetools.exe)
> 
> Although, I suggest you write your own. Nothing could be a better learning experience than creating your own compiler.


Oh, hi, can you give/indicate your compiler for me ?
I suggest you create new thread to write and explain your code to create a complier.

Your agreement is appreciated.
We will have more experience with your help.


----------



## MattBro (Nov 11, 2006)

I never claimed I wrote a compiler, I just suggested it's a good learning experience as learning how your code actually translates into machine code is very benificial. Since, Assembly goes hand-in-hand with medium level languages like C.


----------



## rationalBean (Apr 20, 2006)

MattBro said:


> I never claimed I wrote a compiler, I just suggested it's a good learning experience as learning how your code actually translates into machine code is very benificial. Since, Assembly goes hand-in-hand with medium level languages like C.


HOLY THE CRAP! 

The guy doesn't even know how to merge source and header files together. How the hell is he going to know how to design a compiler, let alone know all the semantics? :grin:


----------

